# 240z or 280z



## juicey91 (Jul 28, 2012)

Which one to pick guys pros and cons ? 


.:bubba gump:.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

240Z, 260Z and 280Z all are pretty much the same, body-wise. Bumpers were differant over the years. Personally, I think the 2-seater Z is a much better car than the 2+2. 240Z and 260Z came with carbs; the early 240Zs with the domed carbs weren't too bad, but the flat-topped carbs of later 240Z & 260Zs were very tempermental and had vapor lock problems in hot weather. Many have been converted to Webers or even 4-bbl Holleys in some cases. 280Zs had multiport fuel injection, which eliminated the vapor lock issues and was less maintenance than the dual carb setup. Early 240Zs are the most collectable and thus are getting more expensive. It all depends on what you are looking for. There are even a number of Z's with small block Chevy swaps as it was a fairly easy fit. If you're looking to restore one as a collector car, go with a 240Z. If you are going to be using it for a daily driver, the 280Z may be more practical.


----------



## juicey91 (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome thanks, I was just planning on doing some head work, and turbo, for the 240z... But is it more cost effective to buy a 280z and drop in the i28et, and upgrade head, intercooler, fms, etc?


.:bubba gump:.


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

PM replied.

And I love my LT1 280z fast as sh!t, took out a new SS camaro with no real issues.


----------

